# Turnbuckle adjustment for ST227P Chute controls



## pcushion141

I am looking for any in depth illustrations showing how the turnbuckles adjust. I had to tighten my chute and I am not satisfied with how it went. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## skutflut

pcushion141 said:


> I am looking for any in depth illustrations showing how the turnbuckles adjust. I had to tighten my chute and I am not satisfied with how it went. Any help is appreciated.


What problem are you trying to fix?


----------



## dr bob

The (white on mine) plastic locknut comes out with the short end of the adjuster. So grab the nut with a tool and the longer end of the adjuster with another tool (mini Channelocks for me), and turn them away from each other a little. That's counter-clockwise (lefty-loosey) when looked at from either end. I ended up extending both adjusters about 1/4" each to reduce the floppy factor to acceptable.


HTH!


----------



## briguy

dr bob said:


> The (white on mine) plastic locknut comes out with the short end of the adjuster. So grab the nut with a tool and the longer end of the adjuster with another tool (mini Channelocks for me), and turn them away from each other a little. That's counter-clockwise (lefty-loosey) when looked at from either end. I ended up extending both adjusters about 1/4" each to reduce the floppy factor to acceptable.
> 
> 
> HTH!


Yeah, the floppy factor is the one aspect I don't care for on this machine. Even when adjusted to max, the chute still move's within the detents and is stiffer to use after adjusting.


----------



## pcushion141

I was looking to see which end of the turnbuckle is supposed to adjust in and out, the end with the white lock nut or the opposite end. I tightened up the turnbuckle because the chute was flopping around when it was locked into a position, but the end opposite of the white L/N adjusted. I want to make certain that it's alright, or if I need to readjust from the other end.

I'm a visual person. If i see a diagram/illustration, I am happiest.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GMH

Where are there turnbuckles on the chute controls? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## pcushion141

The turnbuckles are the 2 items located between the clips (#5) in the view attached... You tighten or loosen them to adjust the chute location.... The turnbuckles on my ST227P were not adjusted so the chute was able to move @ about 45 degrees when set to a location... I called the dealer where I purchased and he was not aware they were that out of adjustment and offered to remedy, but I had no way to get it back to them... so he advised me how to and made a note of it...


----------

